# Montar un circo



## deivid_the_clown

Quisiera saber si existe una expresión similar en italiano. En español, _montar un circo_ se utiliza especialmente (creo) en contexto político, para situaciones llamativas que generan alboroto. Ejemplos de google:
_
El PP insulta o usa la justicia para montar un circo_
_
Infinito Gold quiere montar un circo en el juicio contra la minería en Crucitas. Abogados ambientalistas denunciaron que la transnacional Infinito Gold,  pretende montar un circo con rocas, arena y químicos, "un completo  laboratorio" en la sala de juicio, para demostrar que el cianuro no  contamina._

En realidad yo lo quiero para traducir la canción de "La Vela Puerca" que reza "Su paciencia va a montar todo un circo para verlo desfilar".

Grazie!


----------



## Tomby

Entiendo que la expresión "montar un circo" es sinónima de "armar un escándalo".
En ese caso en italiano yo diría "_fare uno scandalo_/_un casino_".
Espero que ayude en algo.


----------



## deivid_the_clown

Muchas gracias, de momento es lo más parecido que veo.


----------



## honeyheart

Tombatossals said:


> Entiendo que la expresión "montar un circo" es sinónima de "armar un escándalo".


No, no significa _armar un escándalo_, significa _armar __una "escenografía" medio ridícula para exponer tu "espectáculo" poco serio_.  Quizás en italiano se acerque a *fare una messinscena*.


P.D.: 





deivid_the_clown said:


> En realidad yo lo quiero para traducir la canción de "La Vela Puerca" que reza...


Alguien que no pregunta por una canción de Maná, qué bien.


----------



## 0scar

deivid_the_clown said:


> En realidad yo lo quiero para traducir la canción de "La Vela Puerca" que reza "Su paciencia va a montar todo un circo para verlo desfilar".
> 
> Grazie!


 
En este caso no se habla en sentido figurado, hay que traducirlo literalmente, de otro modo el circo no podría desfilar para ser visto

http://images.travelpod.com/users/abside/2.1270168371.chimelong-circus.jpg


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> No, no significa _armar un escándalo_, significa _armar __una "escenografía" medio ridícula para exponer tu "espectáculo" poco serio_.  Quizás en italiano se acerque a *fare una messinscena*.
> 
> 
> P.D.:
> Alguien que no pregunta por una canción de Maná, qué bien.



Anche "melodramma" e soprattutto   "sceneggiata" (rigorosamente napoletana )


----------



## deivid_the_clown

Tienes toda la razón Oscar. La frase completa es:
_
"Su paciencia va a montar todo un circo para verlo desfilar, al dolor que pudo ser y al que ahora ya no quiere ver volver"_

Sujeta a cien mil interpretaciones. Yo opino que ha sufrido mucho pero sabe que al final todo pasará (de ahí el título, Va a escampar). El problema es que tiene que armarse de paciencia para anteponer el pensamiento de "Va a escampar" al dolor que siente. Por eso su paciencia tiene que montar un circo de _agárrate que hay curvas_ para conseguir verlo "desfilar" (en el sentido de "andar via"). Dicho esto, no tengo ni _la más remota_ idea de cómo traducirlo de modo que mantenga la interpretación y además los "juegos de palabras" como el que menciona Oscar.

Disculpad mi lenguaje, si se me requiere lo edito al momento pero por desgracia me sale más natural así.


----------



## Neuromante

La norma del foro es que uses los iconos de peligro cuando vas a usar palabrotas. Pero también que no se use un vocabulario mal sonante fuera de lo que es estrictamente un texto a traducir.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> En este caso no se habla en sentido figurado, hay  que traducirlo literalmente, de otro modo el circo no podría desfilar  para ser visto





deivid_the_clown said:


> La frase completa es:
> _"Su paciencia va a montar todo un circo para verlo desfilar, *al dolor que pudo ser* y al que ahora ya no quiere ver volver"_


No es el circo el que va a desfilar, sino el dolor (¿cómo haría un circo para desfilar, con carpa y todo? ).



P.D.: 





deivid_the_clown said:


> ... para conseguir verlo "desfilar" (en el sentido de "andar via").


No veo que "desfilar" tenga acá el sentido de "irse", sino de "desfilar", así, sin más.


----------



## deivid_the_clown

> No es el circo el que va a desfilar, sino el dolor (¿cómo haría un circo para desfilar, con carpa y todo? ).


Los circos desfilan: pasacalles, espectaculos ambulantes, cabalgatas o incluso en un circo fijo con su carpa, el espéctaculo consiste en un ir y venir de distintos artistas que es lo que yo entiendo por desfile. En el mismo sentido que desfile de modelos o desfile militar (salvo por lo de artistas).



> No veo que "desfilar" tenga acá el sentido de "irse", sino de "desfilar", así, sin más.


Es lo bonito, que distintas personas demos distitntas interpretaciones. ¿O sea que tú ves al dolor literalmente desfilando?

¿Algún valiente que se atreva con la traducción de la frase entera?


----------



## Neuromante

En realidad las normas del foro dicen que eres tú quien debe dar la traducción (Aunque esté fatal) y, después de eso,  el resto de los foreros te darían una mano para pulirla. Salvo que sea una duda de gramática, claro está.


----------



## deivid_the_clown

Vediamo...
_
La sua pazienza organizzerá tutto un circo per vederlo sfilare, vedere sfilare il dolore che poté essere, ma che adesso non vuole più vedere._


----------



## ursu-lab

deivid_the_clown said:


> Vediamo...
> _
> La sua pazienza allestirà _todo  _un circo intero per vederlo sfilare. _vedere sfilare (nella canzone il verbo "sfilare" non è ripetuto)_ La sofferenza che _poté essere ha provato ("potè essere"_ messo così non significa niente), ma che ormai non vuol più sentire._



"ahora ya..." corrisponde in italiano a "ormai", ma visto che è seguito da un "ya" sarebbe un "non... più".
La canzone dice che "(no quiere) *volver *al dolor", cioè che non vuole più soffire, non che non vuole "rivederlo". Cioè, "ver volver" non è la stessa cosa di "volver a ver".

PS: hai pensato alla possibilità di usare la parola "sarabanda" al posto di circo? Non è uguale a circo, ma "montar un circo" dà l'idea di "creare casino" e "sarabanda" in italiano ha lo stesso doppio senso.


----------



## deivid_the_clown

Guau! Grazie!!! Niente itagnolo, sembra proprio italiano!! Ti ringrazio ancora! Solo due cose:


Perché sofferenze invece di dolore?
Rimane il dubbio: è lui che sfila? o la sua sofferenza? Secondo me la sofferenza allora diciamo...
_La sua pazienza allestirà un circo intero __per vederl__a__ sfilare. La sofferenza che ha provato ma che ormai non voul più sentire.
_


----------



## ursu-lab

Hai ragione, è "vederla". All'inizio avevo lasciato "dolore", ma, almeno per me, "sofferenza" è molto più comune quando si parla d'amore o dolore interiore in generale. 
Non può essere lui che sfila, se è lui che organizza il circo che sfila (=> oggetto non soggetto), no?


----------



## deivid_the_clown

La sua pacienza, non lui, organizza il circo. Grammaticalmente potrebbe essere lui a sfilare. Mi viene in mente questa canzone che diceva: "Mi demencia y mi conciencia, y yo hablando solo con los tres... propuse hacer las paces, ya ves." 

Grazie per l'idea della sarabanda. Ci penseró ma per il momento rimane cosí!


----------



## ursu-lab

deivid_the_clown said:


> La sua pacienza, non lui, organizza il circo. Grammaticalmente potrebbe essere lui a sfilare. Mi viene in mente questa canzone che diceva: "Mi demencia y mi conciencia, y yo hablando solo con los tres... propuse hacer las paces, ya ves."
> 
> Grazie per l'idea della sarabanda. Ci penseró ma per il momento rimane cosí!



Ok, la sua pazienza, di lui, cioè lui, ma comunque non la sua sofferenza.  Carina la canzone, non la conoscevo. Ma non ho capito chi sono i "tre"  Oggi sono un po' lenta...


----------



## deivid_the_clown

ursu-lab said:


> Ok, la sua pazienza, di lui, cioè lui, ma comunque non la sua sofferenza.  Carina la canzone, non la conoscevo. Ma non ho capito chi sono i "tre"  Oggi sono un po' lenta...



La frase precedente nella canzone, "Me meo fuera con los ojos cerrados, en los labavos encontré dos abogados drogados", mi fa pensare che è cosi ubriaco che non sa nemmeno contare.


----------



## ninux

Se è la sofferenza che sfila, propongo:
La sua pazienza allestirà un circo intero (farà un teatrino?) per vedere sfilare la sofferenza che ha provato e non vuole più sentire.

Il punto in mezzo in italiano non fa capire che il complemento oggetto della prima è soggetto della relativa.


----------



## deivid_the_clown

Infatti è per questo che all'inizio avevo ripetuto "vedere sfilare". Comunque manco è chiaro in Spagnolo. Due punti fanno il lavoro o non c'entrano proprio?
_
La sua pazienza allestirà un circo intero per vederla sfilare: la sofferenza che ha provato e non vuole più sentire._


----------



## ninux

Avevo risposto, ma troppo lungo il periodo...
E alla fine avevo sbagliato! Peccato! Ci avevo perso più di un ora.
Va bene, l'idea era che i due punti per me non vanno bene, di lasciare la virgola.

Ma poi, da curioso qual sono, sono andato sul sito ufficiale e ho visto il testo originale.
In effetti c'è un punto in mezzo quindi sembra che l'oggetto della sfilata e lui stesso...
Comunque per quel poco che ho sentito mi piacciono abbastanza, mi ricordano *Los Piojos* 

Ah, el tema se llama *Va a escampar* del álbum *A contraluz*

---http://www.velapuerca.com/


----------



## deivid_the_clown

Mi piace che ti piaciano! Ascoltati anche "El Viejo" y "Zafar", Proprio belle. Io adesso mi ascolto "Los Piojos". E grazie per il tuo tempo.

Comunque, più ci penso più sono convinto che l'oggetto della sfilata è il dolore. Infatti, la frase successiva (Al dolor que supo ser y al que ahora ya no quiere ver volver) non fa senso di per se (Al dolor... cosa?). Per questo che penso, siccome comincia con "al" deve essere l'oggetto di qualcosa, léase (si legga?), del desfile.


----------



## ninux

deivid_the_clown said:


> Mi piace che ti piaciano piacciano! Ascoltati anche "El Viejo" y "Zafar", Proprio belle. Io adesso mi ascolto "Los Piojos". E grazie per il tuo tempo.


Scusa... se mi sono permesso di correggerti, comunque ottimo italiano, tio!
respecto al tiempo perdido... el rock latino es mi pasión, y mi principal manera de aprender el español...

Este de la vela puerca es el nuevo rock, con influencias de ska, un poco diferente de Los Piojos (rock blues), pero, le veo algo...



deivid_the_clown said:


> Comunque, più ci penso più sono convinto che l'oggetto della sfilata è il dolore. Infatti, la frase successiva (Al dolor que supo ser y al que ahora ya no quiere ver volver) non fa senso di per se (Al dolor... cosa?). Per questo che penso, siccome comincia con "al" deve essere l'oggetto di qualcosa, léase (si legga?  leggasi va benissimo, credo), del desfile.



Sí, definitivamente, es el dolor...

¡Chao!


----------

